# West Lancs 15th March 2018



## richart (Dec 8, 2017)

Looking for one more player to make up a second four ball at West Lancs on Thursday 15th March.

Club are doing a winter warmer deal, which works out at Â£50 per person, and includes tea/coffee and bacon rolls, and 18 holes of golf. I am looking to book two tee times at 13.14 and 13.22.  Course looks superb, and is well inside Golf Monthly's top 100 courses. Sure locals will vouch for quality.:thup:

Currently we have the following players

Richart
PNWokingham
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop + 1
Wookie
2Blue
Stuart_C

We are all going up to play Silloth on the Friday and Turnberry at the weekend, so might suit someone making the same trip ?

Anyway first come first served. If you want to play put your name down here, and pm me your real name, club and handicap. Certificate may be needed on the day. I will also require a deposit of Â£20 asap, so I can make the booking.

Rich


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 8, 2017)

Count me in Sir


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Count me in Sir
		
Click to expand...

You are in Chris.:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 8, 2017)

Good choice, played it a couple of times this year on our reciprocal and absolutely love the place, far better course than I remember (been a few years since I played it).

New(ish) greenskeeper has improved the presentation and condition of the place, even in March it will be in top nick, enjoy :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 8, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Count me in Sir
		
Click to expand...

Oo, the wind comes straight off the Mersey, no place for a slicer.

Its a cracking course though, but tough as old boots.

I'd have gone if on a weekend, but still trying to "gain" a holiday to do Silloth on the way up.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oo, the wind comes straight off the Mersey, no place for a slicer.

Its a cracking course though, but tough as old boots.

I'd have gone if on a weekend, but still trying to "gain" a holiday to do Silloth on the way up.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Pete. How to make a grown man weep&#128077;


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 8, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Cheers Pete. How to make a grown man weepðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ll be in tears when I take another Ayrton off yer blud


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Youâ€™ll be in tears when I take another Ayrton off yer blud 

Click to expand...

I saw your name and opted out, you tried to kill me and Crawford the last time I played it 

I need to give the course another go, I really enjoyed the front (tougher) 9 and played it pretty well, the back 9 lost it's way a little for me in the top corner and the 10th I think had to be shortened due to standing water on the course. The Pro was a miserable git and the bar wasn't much more friendlier so not a very good impression on that occasion, but I'll always give somewhere a second chance and can see why people like the course so much, it just wasn't great when we played it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 9, 2017)

Fish said:



*I saw your name and opted out*, you tried to kill me and Crawford the last time I played it 

I need to give the course another go, I really enjoyed the front (tougher) 9 and played it pretty well, the back 9 lost it's way a little for me in the top corner and the 10th I think had to be shortened due to standing water on the course. The Pro was a miserable git and the bar wasn't much more friendlier so not a very good impression on that occasion, but I'll always give somewhere a second chance and can see why people like the course so much, it just wasn't great when we played it.
		
Click to expand...

Good, you won't be missed :ears: 

I've played it a couple of times since and it's improved  since your last visit. I had my 2nd round titliest matchplay game there in june/july and  the course was in great nick.

I love it but it's tough off the whites,  there's always a breeze there.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 9, 2017)

Rich send us payment details please sir and I'll  fire it over to you later.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 9, 2017)

Fish said:



			I saw your name and opted out, you tried to kill me and Crawford the last time I played it 

I need to give the course another go, I really enjoyed the front (tougher) 9 and played it pretty well, the back 9 lost it's way a little for me in the top corner and the 10th I think had to be shortened due to standing water on the course. The Pro was a miserable git and the bar wasn't much more friendlier so not a very good impression on that occasion, but I'll always give somewhere a second chance and can see why people like the course so much, it just wasn't great when we played it.
		
Click to expand...

First time I played it was with you and I hated it as well. I've played it a few times since and it's now a firm favourite. Probably in my top 10 courses TBH. Tough as old boots an requires a lot of thought. Love it.


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 9, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Youâ€™ll be in tears when I take another Ayrton off yer blud 

Click to expand...

You can try fam. I will call myself Fish and your wallet seems to have a mind of its own and money flies out. ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 9, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			You can try fam. I will call myself Fish and your wallet seems to have a mind of its own and money flies out. &#128514;&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Only if you have a baby draw:whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Only if you have a baby draw:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Dunno why you're giving it the big balls? I'm that confident on you bailing I'll put in Chris' tenner in :rofl:




Wait for it....



an here comes here comes the, how much you wanna bet retort :ears:


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Rich send us payment details please sir and I'll  fire it over to you later.
		
Click to expand...

I will book us in on Monday Stu, and send out emails for deposits.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 9, 2017)

richart said:



			I will book us in on Monday Stu, and send out emails for deposits.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Top man Rich, I better unblock your email address :ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 9, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Dunno why you're giving it the big balls? I'm that confident on you bailing I'll put in Chris' tenner in :rofl:




Wait for it....



an here comes here comes the, how much you wanna bet retort :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Well do you  Billy big bollox ?


----------



## StevieT (Dec 10, 2017)

Gents, put me down as first reserve if possible. If anyone drops out Iâ€™ll happily take their place. Want to get out as much as possible next year.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 10, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Dunno why you're giving it the big balls? I'm that confident on you bailing I'll put in Chris' tenner in :rofl:




Wait for it....



an here comes here comes the, how much you wanna bet retort :ears:
		
Click to expand...




Stegsie said:



			Gents, put me down as first reserve if possible. If anyone drops out Iâ€™ll happily take their place. Want to get out as much as possible next year.
		
Click to expand...


This is so easy it feels like I'm picking on the poor bloke :rofl:


----------



## richart (Dec 11, 2017)

Stegsie said:



			Gents, put me down as first reserve if possible. If anyone drops out Iâ€™ll happily take their place. Want to get out as much as possible next year.
		
Click to expand...

You are our first reserve.:thup:

Course booked with two times, 13.14 and 13.22. Bacon rolls, coffee/tea booked from 12.00.

Players :

Richart
PNWokingham
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop +1
Wookie
Stuart_C
2Blue
Anotherdouble

Reserve

Stegsie

I have paid a deposit of Â£20 per person, and will collect the balance of Â£30 a couple of weeks before we play.

If you don't have my bank details to pay me back the deposit, please send me an pm and I will give you details.


----------



## 2blue (Dec 12, 2017)

Â£20 sent to you Richard...  thanks for sorting it :whoo::thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			Â£20 sent to you Richard...  thanks for sorting it :whoo::thup:
		
Click to expand...

No problems young man.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 12, 2017)

Deposit sent Rich. Thanks again sir.


----------



## richart (Dec 12, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Deposit sent Rich. Thanks again sir.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Stu.


----------



## richart (Dec 14, 2017)

richart said:



			You are our first reserve.:thup:

Course booked with two times, 13.14 and 13.22. Bacon rolls, coffee/tea booked from 12.00.

Players :

Richart                 Deposit Â£20 paid
PNWokingham        Deposit Â£20 paid
Topoftheflop
Topoftheflop +1
Wookie                Deposit Â£20 paid
Stuart_C              Deposit Â£20 paid
2Blue                   Deposit Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble       Paid in full Â£50 (plus extra Â£10 !!)

Reserve

Stegsie

I have paid a deposit of Â£20 per person, and will collect the balance of Â£30 a couple of weeks before we play.

If you don't have my bank details to pay me back the deposit, please send me an pm and I will give you details.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the payments lads.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2018)

All very quiet on this thread....

Dont tell me a little bit of Mersey wind seen you struggle?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 15, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Dunno why you're giving it the big balls? I'm that confident on you bailing I'll put in Chris' tenner in :rofl:




Wait for it....



an here comes here comes the, how much you wanna bet retort :ears:
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Well do you  Billy big bollox ?
		
Click to expand...

Has Dave give you the Â£10 yet Stuey


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			All very quiet on this thread....

Dont tell me a little bit of Mersey wind seen you struggle?

Click to expand...

Not me. Kerrrrrching&#128514;&#128077;&#128540;&#128170;


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 15, 2018)

My 1st time at west lancs and what a terrific course. Big thanks to Mr Hart for organising this little venture. A massive thanks to the three hombres of Simon Craig and jet setter James who flew in from across the pond to play who made up our 4 ball. Weather was not too bad. A mixture of a little wind and a little rain. The locals might say we had an easy ish time of it and I suppose I couldn't Argue. And to cap a fine day Kings Road 1, Anfield Road zilch


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2018)

Cracking day on the links. Loved the course, great condition considering the recent weather. Really want to play again, so if any one arranging a game count me in.

Always a blast playing with Stu, Slasher and Dave. One point covered our four scores, and a good warm up for the main event.I seem to have gone deaf in one ear, but not too much of a problem when playing with Stu.

Just been thrown out of the bar at the Premier Inn, though some of the younger forumers had already gone to bed. No stamina youth of today.

See you all at Silloth tomorrow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 16, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			My 1st time at west lancs and what a terrific course. Big thanks to Mr Hart for organising this little venture. A massive thanks to the three hombres of Simon Craig and jet setter James who flew in from across the pond to play who made up our 4 ball. Weather was not too bad. A mixture of a little wind and a little rain. The locals might say we had an easy ish time of it and I suppose I couldn't Argue. And to cap a fine day Kings Road 1, Anfield Road zilch
		
Click to expand...

Stuey is one of our "under 5's" though.

Anyone break 30 points?


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 16, 2018)

Of course. 33 for me


----------

